# VC Resolute Acclaim Mfg. date code 1521



## woodstovelover (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone have an idea when this stove was manufactured? It's a VC Resolute Acclaim Code is 1521.


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2019)

There was an old thread where they said the first 3 digits are the day and the last is the year. If so, the stove was made on the 152nd day of 2001 or 6/1/2001. If that is the case then you should be posting in the main forum as that date would be post 1993. Is this an 0041 model?


----------



## woodstovelover (Jun 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> There was an old thread where they said the first 3 digits are the day and the last is the year. If so, the stove was made on the 152nd day of 2001 or 6/1/2001. If that is the case then you should be posting in the main forum as that date would be post 1993. Is this an 0041 model?


It would have been 1991 not 2001. This stove has a shaker grate so you could burn coal also. I believe it is model number 0041


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes, if it is an 0041 that would be 1991. I wasn't sure if it was an 0041 or 2490. The shaker grate was only on it for about 4 yrs from 88-92 so definitely an 0041. Not their best effort. It is not really meant for 24/7 burning. Do you have the manual?


----------



## woodstovelover (Jun 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> Yes, if it is an 0041 that would be 1991. I wasn't sure if it was an 0041 or 2490. The shaker grate was only on it for about 4 yrs from 88-92 so definitely an 0041. Not their best effort. It is not really meant for 24/7 burning. Do you have the manual?


yes, I printed it from VC website. I guess I'm lucky then because I have used it every winter since 1991. Not 24/7 but lots and lots of fires with no issues!


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2019)

You are lucky and using it lightly. I have a friend that got one as her sole source of heat. She went through the arch inserts every couple years and a refractory package or two before she finally just gave up. I can't think of another wood stove that has this statement.

The manual spells it out clearly.


----------



## woodstovelover (Jun 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> You are lucky and using it lightly. I have a friend that got one as her sole source of heat. She went through the arch inserts every couple years and a refractory package or two before she finally just gave up. I can't think of another wood stove that has this statement.
> 
> The manual spells it out clearly.
> 
> View attachment 245039


That is in my owners manual, you would think they would have strengthened the stove instead of printing this in their manuals lol.


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2019)

It's a shocking contrast to the original Resolutes which were fine 24/7 burners. 

The stove looks like it has low hours on it. Why are you considering rebuilding? Are there issues with it?


----------



## woodstovelover (Jun 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> It's a shocking contrast to the original Resolutes which were fine 24/7 burners.
> 
> The stove looks like it has low hours on it. Why are you considering rebuilding? Are there issues with it?



I couldn't remember exactly when I bought it new all those years ago. That's why I was looking up the year it was made.
I have used it every winter for 28 years, not as a total heat source but plenty of 3 straight day burns. 
It is in good shape so I don't plan on doing a rebuild.


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes, it doesn't look like it needs rebuilding yet. The posting in the Acclaim rebuilding thread threw me, but I see now that you were just looking for information.


----------

